# 65 GTO rear seat



## Statmonkey (Mar 26, 2016)

I am restoring my interior and I cannot find any replacement foam for my back seat. I have even looked on the Chevelle sites since I have been told they are the same and no luck. Anyone know where I can get some rear seat foam?


----------



## valleyson (Mar 28, 2016)

Give Chris a call @ legendary interiors in Newark, NY. He is a super good guy and will help you. Good Luck


----------



## Statmonkey (Mar 26, 2016)

I will give him a call, thanks for the help.


----------



## Doug68gto (Mar 8, 2016)

ACI great company best in business for foam.you will pay more but worth it. Also as far a cover you have really two choices PUI or Ledgendary. You will pay more for Ledgendary but quality is second to none. Check out Ames catalog . Doug


----------



## Statmonkey (Mar 26, 2016)

I got ahold of Legendary and they told me there was no precut foam for the seats, but a kit that you rebuilt them with. It came with foam block, jute, and assorted other stuff to complete the job. Here is a pic of what they told me to get. My upholstery guy said he could use it no problem and rebuild the seat. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Doug68gto (Mar 8, 2016)

That the one Ames sells for 62 dollars. I sent you info on it on other post. If you do front use ACI the best foam by far and your Uposterirs will thank you. If you do covers go legendary over pui cost a little more but worth it . Good luck Doug


----------

